# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  How to breed marbled goby?

## Jungle-mania

Doing a switch to native biotope and I want to start breeding marbled gobies. Anyone here can share their experience or knowledge in this area?

----------


## bluebubbles

They climb walls? I was keen of doing the same but also clueless how to start. Intially I thought we need to have many stones for hiding, some plants and "waterflow". Just like keeping crabs. 
I assumed your goby mean mudskippers?

----------


## stormhawk

These monsters reach a maximum length of 50cm. For a fish that almost reaches 2 ft in length, your tank must be big enough to accommodate them. Read this link for more info, before you decide to keep these tank busters.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile...rmorata&id=776

----------


## limz_777

i have seen adult ones , they do get big and bulky

----------


## Jungle-mania

Got the tank size to do it. Thanks for the information link, it is very useful. As suspected, they are next to impossible to breed in tanks.

Will be doing a biotope of small fishes and shrimps and placing a goby in it.

----------


## stormhawk

Bad idea to mix this "Soon Hock" with fishes smaller than the mouth can fit. They just lie motionless and ambush unsuspecting fish and shrimps that wander too close. IMO, if you want a suitable goby for a freshwater-brackish Singapore biotope setup, those Brachygobius species aka Bumblebee Gobies will be excellent choices. They breed in caves and snail shells.

----------


## bluebubbles

Oh dear, I thought they never grow that big. I skip my interest. Concentrate on miniature items.. :Opps:

----------


## Jungle-mania

Actually I am using those shrimps and fishes such as as feeders. I got a pretty large shallow tank which I want to keep outside as a low maintenance tank, probably a HOF at most. 

My only concern is that they eat more than they want to. I have watch them eat, it is pretty comical when the fishes are like millimetre away and the fish makes a half hearted attempt to actually bother trying to get the fish. It only swoop down those that were resting at its mouth.

----------


## bryan

Actually on the feeding habit part.They ambush during the day. They are pretty active in the dark. Turn off the light and they go into action.

----------


## royss78

> Actually I am using those shrimps and fishes such as as feeders. I got a pretty large shallow tank which I want to keep outside as a low maintenance tank, probably a HOF at most. 
> 
> My only concern is that they eat more than they want to. I have watch them eat, it is pretty comical when the fishes are like millimetre away and the fish makes a half hearted attempt to actually bother trying to get the fish. It only swoop down those that were resting at its mouth.


I have a friend who breeds them for commercial purposes and if you are keen I can introduce him to you. One thing I do know is that these fishes take a long time to grow in size especially if kept in a tank. Their natural habitat are usually large ponds with connecting streams that provide them with fresh running water. Make sure you do not keep the bigger size ones with the smaller ones cause they will eat them.

Do let me know if you want some. I have some small ones in my friend's shop. He owns a fish shop here in JB and they have quite a lot of these fishes there. The smaller ones that I used to catch I tend to leave it in his shop because he has big tanks to house them.  :Smile:

----------


## Jungle-mania

> I have a friend who breeds them for commercial purposes and if you are keen I can introduce him to you. One thing I do know is that these fishes take a long time to grow in size especially if kept in a tank. Their natural habitat are usually large ponds with connecting streams that provide them with fresh running water. Make sure you do not keep the bigger size ones with the smaller ones cause they will eat them.
> 
> Do let me know if you want some. I have some small ones in my friend's shop. He owns a fish shop here in JB and they have quite a lot of these fishes there. The smaller ones that I used to catch I tend to leave it in his shop because he has big tanks to house them.


Hi, just PM you! Thanks for the help!

----------


## christopher cheong

I'm keeping one wild caught. Very intelligent fish keen on observations around their surroundings. Like to barrow in the sand ambush for prey to hit it's effective range. Skilled hunter, I would say. Normally I feed it with feeder prawns. There was a week the tank was out of feeder prawns. In the tank was 2 garfish as tank mates. Same length as the marble goby about 15 cm. Within 2 nights, my garfish went 1 missing, with each night. I observed the belly of the marble goby was bloated. I will be very caution with it. Good luck.

----------


## christopher cheong

[ATTACH]can u see it?

----------

